# Salomon Chief SLCT



## Guest (Nov 6, 2009)

I just bought a set of Salomon Chief SLCT and was wondering if anybody has anything to say about them.
I'm upgrading from my crapy Burton freestyles.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Overall a good binding. You'll like em


----------

